# Motor im Teillastbetrieb cos fi, Wirkungsgrad usw. rechnerisch ermitteln



## mkRE (22 November 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gestern nach längerer Zeit auf einen Asynchronmotor Betriebskennlinie gestoßen.
Nun kann ich anhand der Kennlinie Grafisch erkennen wie sich alle wichtigen Motorwerte bei verschiedenen Teillasten verhalten.

Jedoch rätsel ich gerade wie ich diese Werte nun rechnerisch ermitteln kann?


Habt Ihr dazu ideen oder bekannte Formeln?

Freue mich auf eure Antwort


----------



## winnman (22 November 2014)

Das ist nicht ganz so einfach, weil das von der Konstruktion des Motors abhängig ist (Eisenanteil und Qualität, Luftspalt, Wicklungsaufbau, . . .)

Was willst du denn genau berechnen?


----------



## de vliegende hollander (22 November 2014)

Hallo,

Die Formel die ich immer für 3-Fasen Motoren griffbereit hab ist :

Pw = Ul x Il x CosPhi x √3 x Wirkungsgrad
Wirkleistung = Linespannung x Linestrom x CosPhi x Wurzel3 x Wirkungsgrad

Die angaben aus das Typenschild des Motors sind alle Nenndaten. (bei Volllast)
Auch bekannt ist das der Cosphi  schlechter wird im Teillastbetrieb.

Diese Formel passt auch zu 3-Fasen Synchronmotoren

Vorher etwas berechnen ist schwierig. Dazu sin zufiele unbekannte. Du brauchst immer die Kennlinie dazu

Bram


----------



## mkRE (22 November 2014)

Ja das sind schon faktoren die ins detail des motors gehen. Mein gedanke bei der betriebskennlinien betrachtung war wie finde ich rechnerisch den cosfi heraus bei z.B. 50% oder auch 77,8% Last.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (22 November 2014)

Ich glaube das in der Praxis bei Berechnungen der Wirkungsgrad oft vernachlässigt wird.
Als erste weil er hoch ist und als zweite weil er sich nicht ändert
Bin mir da aber nicht sicher.

Bram


----------



## mkRE (22 November 2014)

Der wirkungsgrad ändert sich besonders unter 50% der nennleistung eines Asynchronmotors. Interessant ist aber cos fi bei Teillast.


----------



## mkRE (22 November 2014)

Der wirkungsgrad wird dann schlechter.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (22 November 2014)

Da lass ich mich auch gerne beraten.

Ich war mich auch nicht sicher.

Bram


----------



## magmaa (22 November 2014)

Natürlich wird der cos phi in Teillast immer schlechter da das Verhältnis von Wirkstrom zu Blindstrom sinkt.

In den Datenblättern zu den Motren stehen meist auch Teilastwerte für cos phi und Wirkungsgrad


----------



## mkRE (22 November 2014)

Magma ja das ist richtig freue mich auch über deine info.jedrr ratschlag ist super jedoch so wie ich verstehe kann man diese werte im teillast betrieb nur anhand kennlinie drs motors ermitteln? Wie ist es wenn ich die eisenanteile usw. kenne dann solkte es doch auchvrechnerisch gehen?


----------



## mkRE (22 November 2014)

Auch rechnerisch gehen.meinte ich.


----------



## magmaa (22 November 2014)

Mit dem Ersatzschaltbild des Motors und den entsprecheden Werten müsste es nährungsweise gehen .... die frage ist nur wozu?


----------



## mkRE (22 November 2014)

Das wozu ist einfach nur mein interesse  .und natürlich näherundsweise ohne kennlinie berechnen zu können.aber ohne  konkrete motordaten geht es nicht hab ich verstanden danke.


----------



## mkRE (22 November 2014)

Wie ist das den eugentlich wenn ich einen motor im teillast betrieb am frequenzumrichter habe bei nennfrequenz jedoch ohne vector regelung aber uf kennlinie?der motor hat doch dann das gleiche verhalten oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## magmaa (22 November 2014)

Okay wollte Dir nicht den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen


----------



## magmaa (22 November 2014)

Theoretisch ja wenn das Verhältnis U/f stimmt


----------



## mkRE (22 November 2014)

Kein problem magma ich bin über jede diskussion und jeden tipp danbar.was aber den fu angeht?wie sollte sich den das verhältnis U/f in der praxis ändern?


----------



## magmaa (22 November 2014)

Ach da gibt es mehre ...
z.B. im Feldschwächbereich bleibt die Spnnung konst und die Frequnz erhöht sich weiter
Oder die Funktion Flussabsekung bei Teilastbetrieb (Pumpen)
etc.


----------



## mkRE (22 November 2014)

Ja genau Feldschwächbereich loch im kopf  .aber die funktion Flußabsenkung bei teillastbetrieb hört sich interessant an.hast du dss schon im einsatz gehabt? Mit pumpen am fu habe ich noch nichts zu tun gehabt nur transportsysteme.


----------



## magmaa (22 November 2014)

Hm Transportsysteme sind ja meist konst Momentanwendungen bin mir jetzt unschlüssig ob da sinn macht ...


----------



## mkRE (22 November 2014)

Ja da hast du recht denke auch nicht dran die anwendung dort zu benutzen.jedoch interessiert mich die anwendung die du angesprochen hast (Flußabsenkung im Teillast).


----------



## magmaa (22 November 2014)

Ja manchmal heißt es auch FCC (Flux Current Control) oder ECO Mode einfach googeln


----------



## mkRE (22 November 2014)

Werd ich machen danke.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (22 November 2014)

Kannst ja mal nach Heylandkreis oder Osanna-Kreis googeln. Damit lassen sich relativ einfach die Belastungszustände errechnen.

Bei Umrichterbetrieb mit anderen Regelungsarten kann man diese aber nicht direkt anwenden.


----------



## mkRE (22 November 2014)

Hallo Thomas da war mal was mit dem heylandkreis das probiere ich mal anzuwenden zur probeberechnung mit realen motordaten. Beim FU mit anderen regelungsarten wird das problem kleinlast im bezug auf wirkungsgrad und leistungsfaktor durch den FU wieder "stabilisiert"?!


----------



## de vliegende hollander (22 November 2014)

Das ist nicht schlecht, Der Osanna-Kreis.

Da findet Mann online auch einiges dazu.
http://www.ew.tu-darmstadt.de/media/ew/vorlesungen_4/ema/ossanna_circle.pdf

Bram


----------



## mkRE (22 November 2014)

Hallo hollander,

ich danke dir für den Link sieht interessant aus.
Aber erstmal verstehen  auf den ersten Blick ein wirres durcheinander.


----------



## zako (22 November 2014)

... wenn Du es für Deinen Anwendungsfall rechnen willst, dann kann man das mit dem Auslegungstool SIZER durchrechnen:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/54992004
Hier werden Wirkungsgrade und Verluste berechnet. 
Es ist ganz interessant. Z.B. muss nicht immer ein Synchronmotor (der z.B. voll auf Dynamik gezüchtet ist), verlustärmer sein, als ein Asynchronmotor.
Wie oben schon beschrieben, kann man mit einer Flussabsenkung Verluste reduzieren. Beim SINAMICS gibt es einen entsprechenden Parameter zur  "Wirkungsgradoptimierung".
Wenn Du aber dynamische Anwendungen hast, dann solltest Du auch mit dem Nennmagnetisierungsstrom arbeiten, sonst kann der Motor auch kippen (fliegt mit Fehler raus).


----------



## mkRE (23 November 2014)

Auch dir zako möchte ich danken für die tipps und den link.sobald ich die zeit finde in der woche woche melde ich mich wieder und hoffe wir können das thema weiter verfolgen.da ich mit sicherheit die eine oder andere frage habe.


----------

